
Writing Space Invaders in Go - sausheong
https://sausheong.github.io/posts/space-invaders-with-go/
======
indescions_2018
Great stuff! But I actually think implementing Space Invaders is much easier
if done as a true "bitmap". An array of bits in memory. Rather than a sprite
sheet.

Animation is just flipping the bottom rows. Collision detection is pixel
precise. Rendering effects can also be optimized.

But the draw to bash shell looks like its running at high frame rate. Could
this usher in a new dawn of terminal gaming?

~~~
sausheong
You're probably right, I'm just mucking around with various things, didn't
really thought too much about optimizing the code. The frame rate on the
terminal is basically as fast as iTerm2 can display the image, I can't really
control it (except maybe make it slower). It looks rather fast on the GIF
because I cut down the number of frames in the GIF, but the actual game runs
more reasonably.

